# HH-Touranmeldung: 29.12., Ahrensburg



## vijoka (20. Dezember 2003)

...am 29.12.03...um 10:00 Uhr

Motto: Weihnachtskalorien abbauen 
Dauer je nach Wetter und Laune ca. 2-3 Stunden.
Strecke Ahrensburg, Bredenbeker Teich, Alster, Duvenstedt....?
Tempo mittel.

Treffpunkt: von Hamburg aus über die B75 kommend direkt am Ortseingang ist auf der rechten Seite ein McDonalds, dort auf dem Parkplatz. U-Bahn Station Ahrendsburg ist direkt gegenüber. 

Wer hat auch frei und kommt mit?

frohes Fest und bis dann,
Joachim


----------



## Rabbit (20. Dezember 2003)

Also wenn das Wetter OK ist, bin ich wohl dabei!

Allerdings würde ich als Treffpunkt den Parkplatz *direkt hinter* Mc Donalds vorschlagen (das ist der P&R-Parkplatz), der ist öffentlich, kostet nix und es wird auf jeden Fall keine evtl. Probleme mit McD geben (nur für Kunden etc.) 

Hier für alle, die keinen "Plan" haben 







Ach, und was das Wetter angeht, bitte so wie Anfang diesen Jahres 

Im NSG Höltigbaum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vijoka (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Rabitt,
Deinem Vorschlag mit dem P&R Parkplatz schließe ich mich gern an. Danke für die Grafik, Wetter wie auf dem Foto wäre genial!
Bis dann!
Joachim


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Für alle noch unentschlossenen habe ich heute mal die westliche Hemisphäre von Ahrensburg, sprich das Gebiet um den Bredenbeker Teich ausgekundschaftet.
Gegen 10:00h (UTC+1) begab ich mich in die Spur und brach kurz hinter dem Friedhof Ahrensburg in den Wald. Wie auch gestern war der Boden weiterhin gefroren und daher leicht und schnell befahrbar. Wobei das "schnell" eher relativ zu betrachten ist. Hier und da kleinere gefrorene Pfützen verlangen besonderst in Kurven die volle Aufmerksamkeit des Bikers/ der BikerIn (sofern sich noch welche melden werden  ).

Hier einer meiner Lieblingstrails in dem Wäldchen hinter dem Friedhof:


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Und wie auch gestern war auf Brücken natürlich mit Eisglätte zu rechnen. Fährt sich wie auf rohen Eiern, knirscht aber sehr schön


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Wie man dem Wetterbericht entnehmen kann soll es ja leider die nächsten Tage wieder wärmer werden. Schade, ansonsten wäre der Bredenbeker Teich ja vielleicht bis zum 29ten sogar befahrbar


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Hey, das ist tatsächlich eine Eisschicht auf dem See da oben! 

Weiter ging es hoch auf den sage und schreibe 63m "hohen"  Bocksberg.
Auf dem Bild der anschließende Downhill


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Auch der Wurzeltrail im Verlauf des Volksdorfer Rundwanderweges war bei diesen Bedingungen wunderbar befahrbar, ich weiß gar nicht, wofür ich das Schutzblech montiert hatte.


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Was natürlich auf keinen Fall fehlen durfte war ein Abstecher auf die BMX-Bahn in Volksdorf.

Hier ein Überblick


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Es folgen zwei Versuche mit dem Selbstauslöser auf der BMX Bahn. Ich liebe mein Poison


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Und ein zweiter Versuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Auf dem Weg zum Schuberg, ebenfalls mit seinen 63m Höhe einer der "Highlights" um Ahrensburg noch ein verschlafener, zugefrorenen See:


----------



## Rabbit (23. Dezember 2003)

Für die Statistiker:

Strecke: k.a.
Höhenmeter: k.a.
V-max.: k.a.
Schnitt: k.a.

Isch abe gar keine Tacho 

Das einzige was ich sicher weiß: Ich war etwa 2 Stunden unterwegs und hatte mal wieder viel Spaß, besonderst auf der BMX-Bahn mit meinem Poison 

Nun habe ich hoffentlich den einen oder anderen (oder auch die eine oder andere) neugierig gemacht.

Wir sehen uns am 29ten!

Gruß,  
Harry


----------



## Lupi (23. Dezember 2003)

Na das hat mit Sicherheit Spaß gemacht.

Da kann ich nicht mithalten , habe gestern Abend nur einen Nightride zur Apotheke gemacht, immerhin 1 Std über dunkle Nebenwege.
Hatte aber leider keine Cam dabei.

Ich bin aber bei vernünftigen Wetterverhältnissen am 29. in Ahrensburg mit dabei, und bringe dann noch jemanden aus der Schicki Micki Metropole mit.

Weihnachtliche Grüße


----------



## Rabbit (25. Dezember 2003)

Was mir heute noch auffiel. Die Brücke über die U-Bahngleise am Bahnhof Ahrensburg-West wird gerade generalüberholt. Sie ist derzeit voll gesperrt!
Diese Vollsperrung wird für anreisende aus Richtung Hamburg über die B75 sehr frühzeitig angekündigt und eine Umleitung ausgeschildert. Die erste "Ankündigung" steht schon direkt nach dem Abzweiger nach Volksdorf. Dort ist die Fahrbahnhälfte in Richtung Ahrensburg abgesperrt und mit einen Verbotsschild versehen. Allerdings mit dem Hinweis "Anlieger bis Baustelle frei"!
Also umfahrt die Absperrung einfach. Ihr werdet auf eine weitere Absperrung wie oben beschrieben kurz vor der Ortseinfahrt Ahrensburg treffen (am griechischem Restaurant). Auch diese Absperrung könnt ihr getrost umfahren. Die Baustelle beginnt nämlich genau hinter der Auffahrt zu dem P&R-Parkplatz!
(siehe auch beigefügte Karte)

Für "Reisende" aus Richtung Lübeck oder auch aus Reisende aus HH über die A1 ändert sich nicht viel. Ausfahrt "Ahrensburg" raus, dann über den verlängerten Ostring bis Ausfahrt Ahrensburg (Abg.) - Mitte. Rechts weiter richtung Zentrum. Nach unterquerung der Eisenbahngleise links auf dei B75 Richtung Hamburg (-Volksdorf). Am Ende der Umleitung nicht geradeaus zu Mc Donald sondern links daneben auf den P&R Parkplatz. Oder ihr kommt vorher einfach zu mir und wir fahren die 5 min. mit dem Bike zum Treffpunkt 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Mira (25. Dezember 2003)

Hmm, schöne Fotos auf jeden Fall!

Wenn's Wetter wie auf den Fotos ist, komme ich mit; wäre es aber möglich ne Stunde später zu starten, dann müßte ich nicht schon um 8Uhr aus den Federn?


----------



## Gerrit (25. Dezember 2003)

Moin!

@Rabbit: Jo, dieser mit Rundhölzchen garnierte Weg kommt mir bekannt vor   

Dummerweise sind wir am 29. in Soltau und nicht in HH  

Wünsche euch viel Spaß, wir werden hier son büschn rumeiern....

cu
gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (25. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *... wäre es aber möglich ne Stunde später zu starten, dann müßte ich nicht schon um 8Uhr aus den Federn? *


Ich hätte da keine Einwände, würde dann nur sicherheitshalber die Nightrideausrüstung mitführen, die Tage sind ja nicht mehr so lang 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## peppaman (26. Dezember 2003)

Na auf die Hamburger ist verlass!

Würde gern auch mitkommen. Anreise wäre allerdings aus Lüneburg. Da besuche ich meinen Dad zu der Zeit.

Komme Freitagabend in Lüneburg an und werde mir direkt die HH-Pläne schnappen, um die Anfahrt zusammen zu stricken.
Über Tipps wie ich per Bahn bis zum Start komme, freue ich mich natürlich trotzdem. 


Alternativ möchte ich hier auch mal die Harburger-Berge ins Gespräch bringen. 
Die liegen ja etwas näher für mich und bei meinem letzten Lüneburg/HH-Besuch (es muss so um ostern gewesen sein) hatte der gute GageC (gruß!!) eine tolle Runde zusammengestellt.
Den Bericht und Fotos davon hatte er auch noch hier ins HH-forum gestellt.


Was auch immer, freue mich schon auf die Rutschpartie 


Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch noch viel Spass bei der allgemeinen Völlerei.


Happy Trails wünscht

Andreas

Achso: 
Mal ein paar Lüneburger IBC-Kollegen zu treffen wäre ja auch klasse!
-> Bitte melden


----------



## Lupi (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Ich hätte da keine Einwände, würde dann nur sicherheitshalber die Nightrideausrüstung mitführen, die Tage sind ja nicht mehr so lang
> 
> ...




wie lange wolltest Du denn fahren ???


----------



## Rabbit (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupi _
> *wie lange wolltest Du denn fahren ??? *


Wieso ich? Ich denke da halten wir uns an unseren Tourguide vijoka 
Aber 3-4 Std. ist man sicher unterwegs, soll sich ja lohnen.


> _Original geschrieben von peppaman _
> *Über Tipps wie ich per Bahn bis zum Start komme, freue ich mich natürlich trotzdem. *


Von Lüneburg mit dem Regionalzug bis Hamburg Hauptbahnhof. Dort dann mit dem Regionalzug R10 in Richtung Ahrensburg/Bargteheide/Bad Oldesloe/Lübeck Hbf weiter bis Ahrensburg.
Weitere Einzelheiten kommen per PM!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## The Teacher (27. Dezember 2003)

Hey,

nachdem ich mal wieder wochenlang nur mitgelesen habe, melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Ich hätte große Lust mitzufahren, kann aber leider am Montag nicht. Was haltet ihr von Sonntag 10 Uhr??

Bis dann

The Teacher


----------



## Lupi (27. Dezember 2003)

ein wenig kurzfristig um den Rest unter einen Hut zu bekommen.


----------



## The Teacher (27. Dezember 2003)

Stimmt, manchmal klappts halt trotzdem. Ich fahre morgen sonst alleine... Kein Problem!

Gruß

The Teacher


----------



## Beppo (27. Dezember 2003)

Moin Moin,
sagt mal, kommen wir bei dieser Tour auch in Richting Trittau? Dann hab´ ich es auf dem Rückweg nicht so weit und könnte mitkommen. Ich habe am Abend schon etwas vor, würde daher die 10.00 uhr als Startzeit gern stehen lassen? 

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Rabbit (28. Dezember 2003)

@Beppo: Trittau? Nein, geht in genau die andere Richtung. Über den Bredenbecker Teich nach Ohlstedt und dann den Alsterwanderweg hoch bis Kayhude (denke ich mal, will ja dem Tourguide nicht vorweggreifen).

@The Teacher: Wenn mir das Wetter morgen zusagt, dann werde ich sicher auch 'ne Runde mit dem Bike drehen. Hier, in Ahrensburg, vielleicht den HaBe oder auch anderstwo .
Werde aber wohl nicht vor 11 Starten, ich brauche ja noch ein wenig Schlaf 
Habe dir meine Rufnummer(n) mal per PM geschickt, aber bitte nicht vor 9:30 Uhr morgen früh


----------



## Rabbit (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin Freunde!

Tja, das Wetter!!!! Da für morgen wohl ähnliches Wetter wie heute zu erwarten ist solltet ihr nicht vergeblich auf mich warten (sollte sich tatsächlich ein Verrückter finden?!  ).

Allen "Wasserratten" würde ich dann aber trotzdem viel Spaß wünschen. 

BTW: Da sich der Touraufrufer/Guide noch nicht wieder zu Wort gemeldet hat, bleibt es wohl für alle, die trotzdem fahren wollen bei den angesagten *10:00 Uhr!!!!*

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (28. Dezember 2003)

ja, das Wetter.

Das macht mir auch Sorgen.

So ganz nebenbei hätte ich noch eine Idee für Dich Harry. 

Damit bist Du völlig Wetterunabhängig   

Detail entnehmen Sie bitte hier


----------



## vijoka (28. Dezember 2003)

Ja, hatte mich nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet, da ich über Weihnachten unterwegs war.
Zum Stand der Dinge:
Wetter soll ja morgen ähnlich bescheiden sein wie heute. 
Rabbit hat sich ja schon abgemeldet, wie ist denn die Wetterfestigkeit der anderen? 
Wird ja wohl ne' schöne Rutschpartie werden, aber als Initiator darf ich dann wohl morgen nicht kneifen. Also, wenn noch jemand fest entschlossen ist, dann soll es an mir nicht scheitern.
Gebt mir doch bitte eine kurze Rückmeldung, wer definitiv kommt oder nicht.
Ich gehe dann morgen früh nochmal ins Forum, meine Telefonnummer sende ich mal allen Angemeldeten.

Dann bis morgen!?


----------



## Mira (28. Dezember 2003)

Tja, schade; werde morgen auf jeden Fall irgendwo radeln (hab ja nur noch ein paar Tage), aber für so'n Schietwetter ne Stunde frühmorgends Bahnfahren, nene...


----------



## Lupi (28. Dezember 2003)

da waren es nur noch 3


----------



## peppaman (29. Dezember 2003)

ja bei mir sieht´s auch so aus.

werde in Lüneburg bleiben, und auf eine Regenpause lauern.


----------



## Lupi (29. Dezember 2003)

ja der liebe Regen .

Aber irgendwann wird das Wetter bestimmt wieder besser.

Also Meik und ich sind dann auch weg.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Dezember 2003)

Guten Morgen!
Schade, dann muß ich doch in die HaBe´s  Aber alleine in einem unbekannten Gelände......

Gruß
Robert


----------



## vijoka (29. Dezember 2003)

ja, dann geh' ich wohl 'ne Runde Joggen 
Allein Radfahren bei dem Wetter muss nicht sein!

Aber eigentlich dürfen wir über das Wetter in 2003 nicht schimpfen
 

Vielleicht klappt's ein ander Mal 

Gruß Joachim


----------

